# What are you lot doing to get a good quad sweep/teardrop?



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

No matter what stance I use when squatting/leg pressing/lunging, or what settings I use for quad extensions I cant seem to get the stimulation to my teardrop nor feel like my quads are being worked on the outside portion if that makes sense.

I have blocky legs at the moment, good upper quad, good hammys, but just cant seem to get it right for my teardrop/sweep.

Advice appreciated.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Deep hack squats concentrating on the initial art of the movement are doing it for me at the moment


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

expletive said:


> Deep hack squats concentrating on the initial art of the movement are doing it for me at the moment


Wish my gym had a hack squat machine -_- .

I'll do them do death on my leg hypertrophy days (PHAT) when i'm home for the winter break (uni).


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

front squats..... need i say more


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't everyone have it but your bodyfat determines if you can see it or not?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Front squat may help but the shape of your legs is largely down to genetics imo as tho fronts and hack squats are your best bet for sweep and teardrop definition.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> front squats..... need i say more


I need to sort my form out on front squats so I can actually lift half decent weight.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Agree with rick plus it's hard to cheat on front squats


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

darksider said:


> Front squat may help but the shape of your legs is largely down to genetics imo as tho fronts and hack squats are your best bet for sweep and teardrop definition.


I appreciate you cant totally change the shape of the muscle and it's largely down to genetics, but I think I could have a decent sweep/teardrop if I can figure out the way to really hit those areas, at the moment they barely even get a pump.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> I need to sort my form out on front squats so I can actually lift half decent weight.


Stand infront of a barbell with your back to it, bend down and pick it up behind your legs - THAT is a hack squat, it is a freeweight exercises so you don't need a hack machine.

As said fronties are awesome, as are cleans, snatches and Olympic squatting (which most people do wrong).

Look at a weightlifter - all have cool legs - solid frontie ability builds great outer sweeps.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Stand infront of a barbell with your back to it, bend down and pick it up behind your legs - THAT is a hack squat, it is a freeweight exercises so you don't need a hack machine.
> 
> As said fronties are awesome, as are cleans, snatches and Olympic squatting (which most people do wrong).
> 
> Look at a weightlifter - all have cool legs - solid frontie ability builds great outer sweeps.


Awesome.


----------

